

Don't press any key to continue - mortenjorck
http://interuserface.net/2010/03/dont-press-any-key-to-continue/

======
SlyShy
I use this in a project I'm working on. The comment and post delete buttons
turn into deactivatable countdowns when pressed, so if you misclick you can
click again to prevent the transaction. So far people have responded
positively, but your mileage may vary.

~~~
Qz
That's a really neat solution to where to put the countdowns.

------
samdk
The delayed email sending is exactly what Gmail's 'Undo Send' labs feature
does. It's really useful.

~~~
joe_the_user
Yes, the best way to deal with irrevocable actions is ... to make them as
revocable as possible. Switching from deleting files to putting them in the
trash is a classic example.

~~~
jrockway
No, a versioned filesystem is the classic example. Once you empty trash, those
files are gone forever. When you delete a file from a versioned store, it's
only gone until you remember you want it again.

~~~
colonelxc
I much prefer a filesystem where I can actually delete things (including
shredding it).

------
URSpider94
The e-mail queue reminds me of my days at the college radio station, where the
output of the broadcast booth passed through a 5-second delay before going out
to the transmitter. That way, if something "bad" happened (f'rinstance, a
caller dropped the f-bomb), you could dump the delay before it went out over
the airwaves.

Thinking about it more, I'm a little surprised that this hasn't made its way
into standard e-mail clients, at least as a feature.

~~~
albertcardona
In gmail it did: the "friday night you are drunk and shouldn't send this
email" feature.

------
daleharvey
I love this idea, confirmation dialogs are the bane of ui design, and having
undo is much much better than asking "are you sure" all the time, but for
irreversable actions not much has been done.

the mockup looks good too

------
harpastum
The final email suggestion is a lot like gmail labs' "undo send" feature [1].
It allows you to 'undo' sending an email by not sending it for five seconds.

[1] [http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2009/03/new-in-labs-undo-
send....](http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2009/03/new-in-labs-undo-send.html)

------
redcap
I've had a friend with an iPhone how to cancel sending an email - she's
inadvertently hit the send button presumably several times when composing an
email there.

Having a "sending in 10 seconds" option may well be useful in her case.

In my case I sometimes squeeze out an email at a subway station just before my
connection cuts off as we head on to the next station.

